# nodejs-api in Java EE Projekt verwenden?



## config (26. Sep 2018)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade der nodejs-API eines Browsergames zu bedienen und bin da gerade ziemlich kopflos. Ich möchte ein kleines Java-EE Projekt aufsetzen, mir über die nodejs-API ein paar Daten holen und damit dann was auch immer machen. 

Allerdings habe ich noch nie mit node.js gearbeitet und meine JavaScript Kenntnisse sind eher auf Anfänger-Niveau. Und ich habe keine wirkliche Vorstellung davon, wie man das am besten in ein Java EE Projekt integriert 

Bisher habe ich ein kleines Javascript zum laufen gebracht, welches über die Konsole ausgeführt wird, sich authorisiert und mir ein paar Daten aus dem Spiel zieht und in die Konsole loggt. Soweit so gut...die API scheint zumindest schon einmal wie vom Entwickler beschrieben ansprechbar zu sein. Jetzt muss ich das nur noch irgendwie Eclipse bekommen und dann über meine Java EE Projekt irgendwie ansteuern..

Ich habe jetzt ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin auf Nodeeclipse gestoßen. Ich habe es installiert, mir ein NodeExpress Projekt aufgesetzt und versuche nun gerade die nötigen Abhängigkeiten zu installieren..woran es gerade auch schon scheitert. Falls das jetzt so überhaupt richtig ist...

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das so grob überhaupt funktionieren wird? Ich würde dann von meinem Java EE Projekt irgendwieeee versuchen über das NodeExpress Projekt irgendetwas auszuführen was mir Daten in meine Java EE Umgebung zurückliefert. Wie das genau funktionieren soll weiß ich noch nicht. Im Moment wäre ich schon froh, wenn ich mein oben erwähntes JavaScript-File überhaupt erstmal innerhalb des NodeExpress-Projektes zum laufen bekommen würde  Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg? Gibt es andere Wege diese API aus meinem Projekt heraus anzusprechen?

Hier der Link zur API, falls es weiterhilft:
https://github.com/LuxXx/agspiel-nodejs-api

Ist ein kleines Börsenspiel was ich nebenbei zocke. Und ich fände es cool wenn ich mir irgendetwas bauen könnte, womit ich ein paar Statistiken zusammenfrickeln könnte. Momentan füge ich meine Zahlen händisch in provisorisch gebaute Excel-Tabellen ein


----------



## Flown (27. Sep 2018)

Du kannst im Application Server mit der ScriptEngine arbeiten und damit JS ausführen, wenn das deine Frage war.


----------



## config (1. Okt 2018)

Ok danke ich schau mir das mal an


----------

